# Feedback on your experience with Transfer Companies.



## DUBKORPS (Sep 17, 2009)

I know this is a lazy post and I know there is a sticky thread about various transfer companies (been there) but I am looking for first hand feedback about companies that can meet our needs not just some generalizations about a SAMPLE pack. 

Samples don't tell the story about how well a company can perform day in and day out. 

Most of the transfers we need are soft hand designs. one color on dark garments and we want to transfer to be almost opaque with a slight bit of show through for a nice vintage washed look if you will. 

We need to find a company that we can count on to produce consistent quality on every order and a company that is NOT F&M expressions. 

Cost at this point is not a big concern and minimums are not an issue either.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

DUBKORPS said:


> I know this is a lazy post and I know there is a sticky thread about various transfer companies (been there) but I am looking for first hand feedback about companies that can meet our needs not just some generalizations about a SAMPLE pack.
> 
> Samples don't tell the story about how well a company can perform day in and day out.
> 
> ...


I have used Versatranz and FM. Since you are not a fan of FM check out Versatranz. My versatranz order ws 1 color, 50 black images on orange shirts. I had no problems at all. Quality was very good and they turned around the 1 color job in a 2 days. I used their namesake formula. They are more expensive than FM but in some cases if you need or can gang images the pricing works out to be the same. On the other hand I am doing a job now and using FM SPOT formula will save me $50.

Versatranz uses 11 x 17 sheets.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm using Transfer express exclusively...going very well placing orders on average of 2 a week.
I love one or two colors as people can not tell the difference from Silk Screening.
Not a big fan of 3 or more colors from ANY company yet.
I had one problem with registration and they fixed it site unseen.
we had a confusion on Size and they fixed no hassles.
Super easy to work with and unlivable great customer service and extremely helpful.
I do so much business though I wish they would start kicking back a little discount like Stahls...

Only Thing...
I use Thousands of Transfer express Numbers and have had two "bad" Numbers where paper would not come off one salvageable one ruined the jersey....Not sure what that is about...I ate it and they said next time to cal RIGHT when it happens...I'll let you know what happens when that happens.
Other things..
They are Fast
dependable.
Decent price.
Easy to use
Flexible.
well organized.
Lots of options


----------



## DUBKORPS (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I ordered some samples from Howard today and the phone rep was very helpful.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I recently ordered from Howard and had the same problems with transfers peeling off. I contacted them twice, once by phone, once by email and no response. I'm going to contact them again and probably give them another chance based on many positive forum comments. Plus they have more standard colors than anyone.

The nicest transfers were from Silver Mountain unfortunately the quality control was terrible and only 50% of the transfers were usable. Others have contacted me off forum to tell me they also had QC issues. But I cannot emphasize enough that the (good) transfers were absolutely gorgeous, one was six colors. The service was rapid.

F&M no longer responds to my emails. I used them before the clear coat/glue/whatever thing cropped up.

I considered Ace as they are very popular on the forums but ran into some pricing discrepancies which put me off. 

Semo gets much positive feedback and their communication has been excellent, unfortunately they are not quick enough for my business but since you are retail it may not affect you.

I have ordered once from Universal which had a problem due to me using a more recent version than they. Universal tried to head this off by sending me a proof. Unfortunately they didn't tell me the reason for proofing was because they were having issues with my file and so I waived the proof. The print was wrong and they reprinted the order on their dime and got it to me ASAP. So far I would rate them an A on customer service. The order was for digital transfers and not plastisol but I would recommend contacting them.
[edit: I take it back. Universal did charge my credit card for the reprint. Considering it was their mistake I have to chat with them before I can really recommend them.]


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

I use target transfers they are very good esp for HOT PEEL stuff


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Transfer Express is my reccomendation. We order something just about every week and I can only remember one typo in three years. - They overnighted new transfers as soon as the error was brought to their attention.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

aminaic said:


> I use target transfers they are very good esp for HOT PEEL stuff


Never heard of them.



csw said:


> Transfer Express is my reccomendation.


For what they charge, I would expect them to be perfect.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

target are UK based


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Had good luck Silver Mountain Graphics

Larry


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i've only used howard sportswear and can say only good things. there was once a problem on my first order (which after talking to their prod. manager realized it was my fault on the file i had sent) which they fixed the next production run reprinted a 3 color design for free and only charged me the shipping. the owner even called the next day asking how everything went. no problems since then. they peel like butter and stick like glue. i use their newest formula with a more aggressive adhesive and super opaque: the howard super hold.

DUBKORPS i checked out your stuff and think it's awesome. i really don't know what to suggest to you when it comes to transfers and what you are looking for. i understand the look and feel that you want but having only done solid spot color work i'd only be guessing. you'd be better off finding a local screenprinter that can achieve your goals as they can do more of a creative mix of inks and thinners etc. to get the formula you're looking for. but i guess you like the convenience of transfers?


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

wormil said:


> Never heard of them.
> 
> 
> 
> For what they charge, I would expect them to be perfect.


Transfer Express is mentioned twice in this post. They are known for their quality but...I was wondering the same thing as Wormil. They are very expensive compared to others. What are you guys selling and for how much? I know pricin varies by the market so if you could give me a ball pak I would appreciate it.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

Is Transfer express expensive?
I don't really have much to compare too....
I have been totaly happy with TE so I have not looked any where else.


----------



## DUBKORPS (Sep 17, 2009)

miktoxic said:


> DUBKORPS i checked out your stuff and think it's awesome. i really don't know what to suggest to you when it comes to transfers and what you are looking for. i understand the look and feel that you want but having only done solid spot color work i'd only be guessing. you'd be better off finding a local screenprinter that can achieve your goals as they can do more of a creative mix of inks and thinners etc. to get the formula you're looking for. but i guess you like the convenience of transfers?


Thank you. When we started we purchased everything to screen print and we were doing it in house for about two years. We switched over to transfers for the ease and flexibility is allows up but I will be honest that I prefer the look and feel of the transfers in most cases. 

We also tried to find a local printer that could meet our demands but I can tell you it was the most frustrating exp. ever. The quality was crap, the turnarounds were always a disappointment so that is when we decided if we needed it done right then we needed to do it ourselves. 

We have since sold all of our screen print equipment and we outsource only a few designs to screen print. 

You may have read in my other post that FM made good once again on all of their issue and we are holding out faith that it will work out. I ordered the sample pack over a week ago from Howard ($20) and still havent received it.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

DUBKORPS said:


> I ordered the sample pack over a week ago from Howard ($20) and still havent received it.


wow, sorry to hear that. i received their samples first out of the half a dozen or so companies that i had requested from and it didn't cost me a thing (they also threw in a color chart for free which is usually $). i guess to each their own experience but i'd give them a chance. like i said in the previous thread about F&M, they were looking to be tops on my list of vendors to try.....and then the issue with the clear coating etc. i had responded to one question: why go purchase something when there is a question of quality of workmanship/customer service etc. when you know you can purchase from another source where you have no question. -good luck!


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

maddog said:


> Is Transfer express expensive?
> I don't really have much to compare too....
> I have been totaly happy with TE so I have not looked any where else.


 
FM Expressions has their pricing posted on their site. There has been some recent debates on their quality so some may argue you get what you pay for.

Spot | Custom Screen Printed Heat Transfers


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

I posted earlier in the thread that I use Transfer Express quite a bit. I use their transfers primarily for school spirit wear. I have been pleased with the quality of their products, their service level and a big part of my business is drawn through their easy prints template program. 

I don't really compete on price with the standard screen printer because we sell the job differently. We don't sell the wrestling team 50 Hoodies and bill the coach/school we sell the wrestlers one hoodie each. Each wrestler follows a supplied link from their school page to one of our three sites, swipes their card and makes a purchase. The items are produced individually and shipped direct. If you have ever coordinated a team/group purchase you can see the value in our service. 

We offer some in house DTG and Vinyl Cut designs that are less expensive but many times the coach/team will opt for a template design. 

My business model is is significantly different than most folks on this board. My sites are not retail destinations but are simply tools to process an order and collect funds. When I visit a potential client I am not selling t-shirts or spiritwear but rather a process of providing spirit wear. I talk about eliminating incomplete and missing order forms. I talk about eliminating bad checks and non payment. I talk about direct shipping eliminating disributions and sizing issues. Price and design are factors but generally not key factors in actually closing the sale.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

Colorfast said:


> FM Expressions has their pricing posted on their site. There has been some recent debates on their quality so some may argue you get what you pay for.
> 
> Spot | Custom Screen Printed Heat Transfers


Okay as far as prices I just compared FM and TE and TE is less expensive.
FM does have Smaller Minimums tough.

Still does anyone know of a Place LESS expensive than TE....and Good customer service of course.
One Thing I remeber when trying toi USE FM they were verydemanding of How what and when I supplied Art work....TE was super simple and one reason I started there.


----------



## kingtaurus (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow! I"m amazed at the info here. I was laid off in Sept. and went straight to the t-shirt supply company after getting my walknig papers. Since them I've only been thinking of screen printing and the cost of buying printing equipment. But now my mind is fully on doing transfers for my shirts which will be mainly 1 or 2 colors. Seems like a much cheaper alternative and quicker as well.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

maddog said:


> Okay as far as prices I just compared FM and TE and TE is less expensive.
> FM does have Smaller Minimums tough.
> 
> Still does anyone know of a Place LESS expensive than TE....and Good customer service of course.
> One Thing I remeber when trying toi USE FM they were verydemanding of How what and when I supplied Art work....TE was super simple and one reason I started there.


What jobs did you compare? Last time I compared the two, maybe a year ago, TE was ~33% higher over an average of nine jobs ranging from one to three colors.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

wormil said:


> What jobs did you compare? Last time I compared the two, maybe a year ago, TE was ~33% higher over an average of nine jobs ranging from one to three colors.


Just using FM's pricelist on line and My TE price list.


----------



## kingtaurus (Dec 22, 2009)

Well after doing research today I figured it's better for me to do the screen printing instead and do Transfers lator. I'm just starting out and it would cost me $600+ bucks just for the 6 designs I have. I think I can get away with paying someone 25.00 per screen (x6) and just do the screen printing myself on the 1 color press I'm buying. Yea it would take a while to break even with the transfers but I will use them down the line. I have a shoe string budget but a huge vision of where I can take my line which is original. 
Hey have you heard about using an oven to cure ink. I talked to a guy that says he started out doing that. He left the shirt in for 70seconds and put it on 425. WHat do you think?


----------



## schnoodle (Mar 23, 2006)

I use Ace Transfer almost exclusively. However, I have found that the print is only as good as the artwork you send them. If you send exactly what you want, they call you before they process and then tell them what you are looking for they will do what they can to get the effect that you want.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've used Transfer Express and F&M Expressions and have had good experiences with both.

I didn't like the clear stuff that was originally on the F&M Expressions freedom transfers, but the spot color transfers were nice.

I like the fact that I can order online (pretty much) with Transfer Express and that the transfers "just work" each time.

I've also heard good things about Versatrans and Ace, but I've only worked with samples from those companies.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Rick stated:

"The nicest transfers were from Silver Mountain unfortunately the quality control was terrible and only 50% of the transfers were usable. Others have contacted me off forum to tell me they also had QC issues. But I cannot emphasize enough that the (good) transfers were absolutely gorgeous, one was six colors. The service was rapid."

Hi Rick. I know i addressed this issue with you on an earlier post. All companies from time to time will have quality control issues
and from your one experience with us i know
you stated that happened. Of course you didnt contact us concerning this until i read in your post you had problems. I did email in response once i read your posts and by all accounts in
cluding your own emails posted here you were 
satisfied considering the situation you put us in.... which was basically turning your 6 color 
design into transfers within 1 business day without any surcharges. I just want to let
you and any others that you have talked to 
concerning our quality control know that i am
a "hands on" owner. I take pride and care in making sure every design we print is 
to the customers satisfaction and i always include our toll free number 1-800-582-2643
to call us if you have ANY ISSUES with us...and we will make it right. That being said, please pass this information along to
whoever you talked to that was dissatisfied
with our service. Respectfully, Frank Seay
owner of Silver Mountain Graphics


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

maddog said:


> Just using FM's pricelist on line and My TE price list.


If that's the case I will have to check with them again. My last comparsion came out the same as Wormils.

Thanks


----------



## flavadezigns (Dec 29, 2009)

i am a newbie? i see 3 names here f&m, TE AND TARGET ? WHO IS THE BEST?


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Recently used Versatrans for a wrestling team order...2 - 1color logos, One for t's and the other for mesh shorts...Both came out excellent and everthing was very easy. If I am not mistaking, they are a good bit cheaper than Transfer Express. I am getting ready to order more this week. Excellent Quality and Service!
Chad


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

maddog said:


> Just using FM's pricelist on line and My TE price list.


Can you be more specific? I just spot checked a few prices and TE was more expensive on quantities under 250. But on ganged images they aren't even close to competitive. My TE price list is dated Feb 1, 2008.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

franktheprinter said:


> Of course you didnt contact us concerning this until i read in your post you had problems.


I didn't contact you because there wasn't anything you could do about it. It was my fault I ordered twice as many so half of them were going to waste regardless, it was just luck that I did order too many because I was also against a hard deadline and there wasn't time to redo them. I have tried to find as many nice things to say as I could, the transfers were gorgeous, the colors were perfect and the service was rapid.

Unfortunately the last three companies I've ordered from sent me bad transfers. Two were over-cured and the last was a digital job with barely enough ink to show up on the paper.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

wormil said:


> Can you be more specific? I just spot checked a few prices and TE was more expensive on quantities under 250. But on ganged images they aren't even close to competitive. My TE price list is dated Feb 1, 2008.


Okay you all have me thinking harder and concerned about this I will look harder and post details soon...I have a monster job right now it may take a few days....or I may do it as a way of winding down in the middle of the Night


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

kingtaurus said:


> Well after doing research today I figured it's better for me to do the screen printing instead and do Transfers lator. I'm just starting out and it would cost me $600+ bucks just for the 6 designs I have. I think I can get away with paying someone 25.00 per screen (x6) and just do the screen printing myself on the 1 color press I'm buying. Yea it would take a while to break even with the transfers but I will use them down the line. I have a shoe string budget but a huge vision of where I can take my line which is original.
> Hey have you heard about using an oven to cure ink. I talked to a guy that says he started out doing that. He left the shirt in for 70seconds and put it on 425. WHat do you think?


at least try to save up for a flash dryer. they aren't that expensive. i'm sure it's possible to cure a shirt in a kitchen oven but you'd be wasting more energy than you'd use. besides you'd be adding to your inventory of equipment you'll need in the long run with the purchase of a flash. -good luck!


----------



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

I received my sample from Fm today and their 4 color process sounded great but when I pressed it, it felt rubbery and too glossy? So I washed it and it stayed the same it looks almost fake? Does Transfer Express, howars, ACE and other companies feel like this or do they feel like screen print?
Thanks


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

davistees said:


> I received my sample from Fm today and their 4 color process sounded great but when I pressed it, it felt rubbery and too glossy? So I washed it and it stayed the same it looks almost fake? Does Transfer Express, howars, ACE and other companies feel like this or do they feel like screen print?
> Thanks


i can only speak of my experience with howard. i liked the feel of their product. it was soft but not glossy or plasticky. it had more of a rough edge to it. it felt the most like true screenprint would if you were to do a double pass with the squeegee with good ink. but this was a spot color technique called the howard super hold 2. they use a more agressive adherent. it was not a 4 color process job. you could ask if they provide that process. -good luck!


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

We have used several companies including Transfer Express, Howard, Semo and most recently Versa Trans.

Can't really say anything bad about any of them.

Transfer Express is likely the easiest to do business with-but a little more costly-and even higher if you send them your art and pay the PLUS pricing. 

Howard quality is good-a lot like TE-but not as large as a company.

Semo is by far the least expensive and easiest to work with if you send them your art in Corel (or ready to print). We liked their dark colors better than the white-but there was nothing really wrong with the white-it was just a little harder to get the time temp and pressure set right so that it comes out bright-but once it is set-they work great too.

If I was running 100 at the time-I would likely prefer TE because the press time is about 4 seconds.....

We just ordered our first batch from Versa Trans that had a gradient fill and they were fantastic. TE could not do the gradient on the left chest size.

All that said-that was only the 2nd set of prints have have ordered in the last 18 months since we bought the screenprinter. We bought the $1000 kit intially from Ryonet (about the cost of 3 sets of transfers it seems) and we direct print now. 

It was the difference in being profitble and being able to be more in control of our production. 

Ironically-we are looking at mfg our own transfers now so that we can better serve the school community without having to buy the transfers. 

Hope this helps.

Bottom line though-choose who you can get them from a little quicker based upon where you live and the pricing plans that fit your needs.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Glad you liked Versatrans Randy....I am also happy to hear that about the gradient fill...I am about to order a bunch from them for a wrestling tournament we are doing....I may give you a buzz in a day or so to pick your brain again!.. Thanks again for all of your help!
Chad


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

maddog said:


> Okay as far as prices I just compared FM and TE and TE is less expensive.
> FM does have Smaller Minimums tough.
> 
> Still does anyone know of a Place LESS expensive than TE....and Good customer service of course.
> One Thing I remeber when trying toi USE FM they were verydemanding of How what and when I supplied Art work....TE was super simple and one reason I started there.


After reading about TE having better pricing than FM I got with them re samples and pricing.

Custom transfers are NOT cheaper than FM. If you order using their clipart and layout catalog (Easy Prints) they are competitive with FM. If you want custom work (Easy Prints Plus) they are a lot more expensive and charge extra for ganging. There is no mention of ganging fees but looking at their price sheet there is an increase for multiple images.

Sample pricing:

1 color work / 1 up image / FM sheet size 12.75 x 19 and TE sheet size 11 x 11 standard full size

FM 24 sheets - 2.60
TE 24 sheets - 4.18

FM 48 sheets - 1.79
TE 48 sheets - 2.58

FM 100 sheets - 1.35
TE 100 sheets - 1.79

While some may argue TE has better quality and service the pricing is not justified in my mind. They do offer more products than FM and perhaps I could sell some of those but as far as custom plastisol transfers I'll have to get mine elsewhere in order to be competitive with screen printing.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Colorfast-I agree. I love a lot of things about TE-but the PLUS pricing is high. Ganging being higher makes no sense either. It is still a sheet. The fact that I cut it apart is my own deal. 

I like the goof proof ink though-haven't found much that runs that fast and stays on the shirt so good. 

I really like that they are big enough to be on a schedule and you can predict it.

I have not tried FM-but will soon. 

Versatrans was pretty good. 

Although we have not heat presses a lot of things in the last year as we have gone to screening-we are looking to go back to some heat pressing to solve some of our issues with stock designs, etc.


----------



## SCHOOMONEY (Dec 7, 2009)

I just did my first ever plastisol transfers today and they came out great. They were fairly simple 2 color designs. Printed by Dowling. I was surprised how easy it was too!!! I'm now on to trying vinyl.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Teamwear said:


> Colorfast-I agree. I love a lot of things about TE-but the PLUS pricing is high. Ganging being higher makes no sense either. It is still a sheet. The fact that I cut it apart is my own deal.
> 
> I like the goof proof ink though-haven't found much that runs that fast and stays on the shirt so good.
> 
> I really like that they are big enough to be on a schedule and you can predict it.


I'm willing to pay more for quality and reliability but there is a line. I have heard nothing but raves about TE.



> I have not tried FM-but will soon.


Great pricing but turn around and CS are lacking. I would suggest trying them on some one color work. Their times are longer than TE and I have found I have to use A LOT of pressure compared to the others. 



> Versatrans was pretty good.


So far Versatrans has been my best experience. I'm going to use them as much as possible going forward. They just introduced a larger sheet size and don't charge more for ganging.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Colorfast-thanks for the input.

I too like the quicker dwell times on TE. 

Versatrans was really good to work with. I like the idea that I can send my art without additional fees and that there are no upcharges for gang sheets. 

I still want to master the art of printing the transfers myself for stock prints. We have several customers that buy the same thing over and over.


----------



## flavadezigns (Dec 29, 2009)

has any body heard of artbranda? hit a post and tell me how good they r


----------



## leejr (Jan 8, 2010)

We have used a couple of transfer companies in our area the one we're current using is called Seay Graphics in Louisville, ky.


also noticed the pricing info that you listed checked their website and thier prices are alot less.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

leejr said:


> We have used a couple of transfer companies in our area the one we're current using is called Seay Graphics in Louisville, ky.
> 
> 
> also noticed the pricing info that you listed checked their website and thier prices are alot less.


Yeah He does good work and were friendly competitors....I can always count on Adam 
when we get backed up and vice versa


----------

